# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  "Top Docs" - What Do These Distinctions Really Mean?

## tbtadmin

TBT's Undercover Tech and Spencer Kobren discuss some of the confusing and misleading "credentials" being used in the field today. While a handful of HT surgeons who promote these distinctions are real hair transplant surgeons, the vast majority who carry the same seals or "credentials" might not be.

----------

